# I give up! Where is the Porter class hiding?



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

I remember seeing some of the Masterclasses re-posted here a few months ago, and I'm now looking for the Porter classes. I've tried, but I cannot find them in the messages posted, and of course the archives are m.i.a. I did save the drawings that came with the class, but I don't have any of the text. Is it still available anywhere?

In my research, I've learned that the RR most interesting to me at the moment had at least 4 Porter 2-6-0's. I may well want to model one or more, especially now that B'mann has re-introduced the Indy. Got to find those classes, though, or make it up based on drawings.


Ken


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken

You are in luck, thanks to MLS member Don Hazen you can use the following links to download the files you are looking for.

MLS MC2007 Porter Part-1 (History) PDF - 4MB[/b]

MLS MC2007 Porter Part-2 PDF - 11MB[/b]


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

I REALLY hate to ask... but is there a chance the PDFs for patterns are hanging around?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

CC Porter Drawings (84) Part-3 (compressed ZIP file 5.5MB)[/b]


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you! That's exactly what I've been looking for, Steve.


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

THANKS! That is perfect.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

AND... since Bachmann has [/i]reintroduced the Indy, d'you think we could get Fletch to publish the part on the California Class 'C's that he never got around to due to lack of interest? (That's why I bought _my_ Indy!)

You out there, Dave?


----------



## Rich Schiffman (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken,

Also look into Bronson Tate Architectural Models. They make cab and tender kits for the Master class Porter project. I have built a Porter using them and it is a nice model, and easier to build too.


Have fun and good luck

Rich Schiffman
[email protected]


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

Chaps, 
It is indeed sad that the Masterclasses have seemed to have evaporated from the server, including all the inspirational finished models show-cases, which I did enjoy looking at. 

I do have the CAD files somewhere for the California /Martha's Vinyard Porters, as you know I built both the CCRR 0-6-0 and the Martha's 0-6-0 prior to the class starting, then built the CCRR 2-6-0 as part of the class. Anyway, had a few computer changes since then so dont know what I could find. I could draw them again quite easily. Back when we started the class, I did a vote on which engine to do in the first chapter...the CCRR locos won hands down, so I did chapter 1 for the CCRR locos. Only something like 4-5 of the locos ever got built and two by our Peter Bunce. I just didn't bother with Chapter 2. It was the last class out- lots of apparent interest, the easiest of the locos in the Masterclasses to build ever, and almost none got built in the class. Oh well. 

I'm busy writing and drawing for some US style loco books now. 
I sure hope the re-release of the Indy might encourage folks back to the class to have a go. If there was real interest, I'd sure make the effort to get that California loco drawn/finished and text to go with it. 

Thanks chaps, 
David.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a new sticky topic in this forum - MasterClasses and Articles - which links to several of the MasterClasses and articles, including the plans and drawings, that I and others have saved in PDF format and which I've gathered together all in one place. Somewhere I have the Mason Bogie MasterClass 2002 on a CD. When I find it, I'll add it.


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

I am currently working on an LGB Porter and also looking Porter class for my particular Porter, can anyone help me as well?








@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## bearswood (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Dave,

I am planning on building the CCRR 2-6-0 but I am still working on my Mason. I have purchased two Indy's for the build.

George from northern Indiana


----------



## Rail Planet (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks a ton for posting the files! Also, as much as I like the CCRR Porters, I wouldn't mind seeing the directions for the Martha's Vinyard Porters, too.


----------

